# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Vote, Iwould like to get a vote on how many ppl think this was or was not a demo

## zabster151

I have put 3 videos giving everyone a far chance to compare Controlled Demo VS Building 7
i would like everyone to vote on weather they think it was controlled demo or not. watch the videos before voting so you can refresh your memory.
thanx all, please vote

----------


## Eddie_m63

I'd seen a lot of Documentaries videos and what not about this topic and in my opinion i think it was controlled demo. Look up "loose change" in youtube.

----------


## zabster151

eddie did you vote?

----------


## BgMc31

Proof it wasn't a controlled demo:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/tech...y/news/1227842
http://www.debunking911.com/pull.htm
http://www.structuremag.org/Archives...sanz-Nov07.pdf

----------


## zabster151

would you stop already with this main stream bull shit. you put up some crapy articles talking about how its a "conspiracy theory" ooooooahhhhhhhh look at the video evidence i have put up.. its plane as day look with your own two eyes stop listening to what people tell you. the best part is that you guys have to prove it was not demoed when i just show you what happened and physics back my case . and 1,441 verified architectural and engineering professionals

----------


## BgMc31

NO!! Not until you stop with the conspiracy bullshit!!! You are no more an expert than I am, just a guy surfing the net looking for people who agree with you... There are just as many, if not more architects and engineers who don't believe in your conspiracy bullshit. So I'll post what I post to bebunk your bullshit all I want. You can't do shit about it. This is an open forum and you posted a poll as to who believes what. You posted your evidence, I posted mine. If you don't like it...So what!

----------


## zabster151

> NO!! Not until you stop with the conspiracy bullshit!!! You are no more an expert than I am,*you are so miss guided its amazing i am not claiming to be an expert thats why i have video video evidence. and the arcs and enginers that back what i say have 10x the crediblity you or anyone you bring to the table*  just a guy surfing the net looking for people who agree with you...*i am not asking everyone to believe me that's why i put it to a vote with video arguments, building 7 and other known controlled demo* There are just as many, if not more architects and engineers who don't believe in your conspiracy bullshit. So I'll post what I post to bebunk your bullshit all I want.* you are trying to prove something wrong with no real evidence* You can't do shit about it.*i am not trying to silence you, you just do not say anything that's correct about this topic* This is an open forum and you posted a poll as to who believes what. You posted your evidence, I posted mine. If you don't like it...So what!


the best part mine is evidence, you have nothing worthless info trying to do whatever they can to debunk physics 


so then let the people watch the videos and make a dissension for them selves

----------


## zabster151

> NO!! Not until you stop with the conspiracy bullshit!!! You are no more an expert than I am,*you are so miss guided its amazing i am not claiming to be an expert thats why i have video video evidence. and the arcs and enginers that back what i say have 10x the crediblity you or anyone you bring to the table*  just a guy surfing the net looking for people who agree with you...*i am not asking everyone to believe me that's why i put it to a vote with video arguments, building 7 and other known controlled demo* There are just as many, if not more architects and engineers who don't believe in your conspiracy bullshit. So I'll post what I post to bebunk your bullshit all I want.* you are trying to prove something wrong with no real evidence* You can't do shit about it.*i am not trying to silence you, you just do not say anything that's correct about this topic* This is an open forum and you posted a poll as to who believes what. You posted your evidence, I posted mine. If you don't like it...So what!


the best part mine is evidence, you have nothing worthless info trying to do whatever they can to debunk physics 


so then let the people watch the videos and make a dissension for them selves

----------


## zabster151

> NO!! Not until you stop with the conspiracy bullshit!!! You are no more an expert than I am,*you are so miss guided its amazing i am not claiming to be an expert thats why i have video video evidence. and the arcs and enginers that back what i say have 10x the crediblity you or anyone you bring to the table*  just a guy surfing the net looking for people who agree with you...*i am not asking everyone to believe me that's why i put it to a vote with video arguments, building 7 and other known controlled demo* There are just as many, if not more architects and engineers who don't believe in your conspiracy bullshit. So I'll post what I post to bebunk your bullshit all I want.* you are trying to prove something wrong with no real evidence* You can't do shit about it.*i am not trying to silence you, you just do not say anything that's correct about this topic* This is an open forum and you posted a poll as to who believes what. You posted your evidence, I posted mine. If you don't like it...So what!


the best part mine is evidence, you have nothing worthless info trying to do whatever they can to debunk physics 

let them watch and vote

so then let the people watch the videos and make a dissension for them selves

----------


## BgMc31

If you're experts have 10x the credibility then why isn't this common knowledge and why isn't someone being prosecuted in the face of your so-called overwhelming evidence. I've posted my evidence. Whether you choose to believe it, is on you. Mine is evidence, you can't deny it! You just don't believe my evidence, but because YOU don't believe doesn't make it less credible. So if you going to post a poll and only post your evidence, what's the purpose? Are you simply looking for those who think like you? There is no need for a poll. Again you can't engage in a constructive debate because you don't want to have any other evidence disputing your claims put out. 

You may think I'm misguided, that's fine. I think you are off your rocker. So what?! Let's see what other people think. This is now a true poll because both sides arguments are presented.

----------


## zabster151

> If you're experts have 10x the credibility then why isn't this common knowledge and why isn't someone being prosecuted in the face of your so-called overwhelming evidence.*because the government keeps not letting the re investigation not go through people are trying to put this through court* I've posted my evidence. Whether you choose to believe it, is on you.*its not that its not credible evidence* Mine is evidence, you can't deny it! You just don't believe my evidence,*what are you talking about are you blind watch the controlled demo and watch building 7 they are exactly the same* but because YOU don't believe doesn't make it less credible. So if you going to post a poll and only post your evidence,*im posting building 7 compared to controlled demo that's it* what's the purpose? Are you simply looking for those who think like you?*no this is not about me its about people are not understanding physics of how buildings fall so i thought putting a comparison would make it easier to see what really happened* There is no need for a poll. Again you can't engage in a constructive debate because you don't want to have any other evidence disputing your claims put out. 
> 
> You may think I'm misguided, that's fine. I think you are off your rocker. So what?! Let's see what other people think. This is now a true poll because both sides arguments are presented.


*you can put whatever so called evidence you have thats fine by me. but its clear what happened that day watch and learn buildings do not fall into there own footprint unless control demo not then not ever*

----------


## BgMc31

This is pointless, Zab. The evidence I posted has the same kind of video evidence you posted disproving your "proof". So you can continue to say that I'm blind, or whatever. That's your choice. Interesting how my proof is actually accepted by most and your's is simply 'theory'. Regardless you aren't going to sway me and I'm not going to sway you. You posted a poll to see who believes what. Then before anyone even voted you posted your 'proof'. So after I posted, I offered my 'proof'. Seems fair right? You can't silence the opposing argument to further your's.

----------


## zabster151

> This is pointless, Zab. The evidence I posted has the same kind of video evidence you posted disproving your "proof". So you can continue to say that I'm blind, or whatever. That's your choice. Interesting how my proof is actually accepted by most and yours is simply 'theory'*theory no, its a buildings falling against the laws of physics* . Regardless you aren't going to sway me and I'm not going to sway you. You posted a poll to see who believes what. Then before anyone even voted you posted your 'proof'*i posted those videos for the vote not to say im write* . So after I posted, I offered my 'proof'*thats fine*. Seems fair right? *it is*  You can't silence the opposing argument to further your's*i am not trying to silence anyone*.


we will see what people think. after they sift through the evidence that has been posted 
hopefully people will vote after going over all the evidence

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Ridiculous. Just because something looks like something else, doesn't mean it is something else. It looks like the rooster makes the sun come up too. It doesn't.

If you won't be swayed, then why post here? It is obvious you won't listen to anyone else, because anything that doesn't agree with your position is wrong.

If this is so important, why aren't you doing something about it? You should quit your job and dedicate all your time and resources to this, because if you are right, then this is the most important thing ever! I am not being sarcastic. If you are right, then this is HUGE! It would almost be as big as finding out there was a God, or that intelligent alien life existed. It would change our ideas about everything, and I cannot believe people (that believe it) just talk about it at cocktail parties, on forums and YouTube.

----------


## terraj

this again.....why?

----------


## Matt

Well ive looked at both sets of evidence and i can honestly say that i agree with BgM, zab i think you need help bro......

----------


## zabster151

these comments are amazing, its plane as day control demo , but thats why i have a vote to see what the ppl think. just please watch all the videos make a honest vote,

----------


## Noles12

> these comments are amazing, its plane as day control demo , but thats why i have a vote to see what the ppl think. just please watch all the videos make a honest vote,


That is your opinion. You are entitled to an opinion as is everyone else here. So far at this point i have watched the videos and voted honestly. A visual of it falling is not proof enough to me. You want to persuade us to believe you by posting opinionated videos but when another member posts videos opposing your views you rant about how they are sh!t.

The second video you posted took the voice of a man giving a seminar that could have completely been unrelated, and used his voice over and over on different demolition videos to appear as if he was claiming building 7 was controlled demolition. There is no credibility in that video whatsoever. The third video zoomed in on warping on the side of the building and i guess was trying to claim that is proof. I dont think that proves anything other than the structure was broken and falling and it placed force throughout the building. The first video compares it also but still shows no proof. Do you have any proof that fire can not possibly weaken the supports of the building and when they are all weakened and one crumbles that it wont cause them all to become compromised? 

So like i said it is all about opinion and it seems as if you arent persuading many people

----------


## BgMc31

> these comments are amazing, its plane as day control demo , but thats why i have a vote to see what the ppl think. just please watch all the videos make a honest vote,


See Zab, that's what you are failing to see. People ARE watching your vids and THEY DON'T BELIEVE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING!!! Some are some aren't. Its not that difficult to understand.

----------


## zabster151

> Ridiculous. Just because something looks like something else, doesn't mean it is something else.*are you kidding me finde me anybuilding in history that has fallen completly into its own footprint due to fire .* It looks like the rooster makes the sun come up too. It doesn't.
> 
> If you won't be swayed, then why post here? It is obvious you won't listen to anyone else, because anything that doesn't agree with your position is wrong.*its not my position it the fact tha building cannot fall at free fall speed unless demo look it up*
> 
> If this is so important, why aren't you doing something about it?*im trying to inform as many people as i can with this info* You should quit your job and dedicate all your time and resources to this, because if you are right, then this is the most important thing ever! I am not being sarcastic. If you are right, then this is HUGE! It would almost be as big as finding out there was a God, or that intelligent alien life existed. It would change our ideas about everything, and I cannot believe people (that believe it) just talk about it at cocktail parties, on forums and YouTube.


*its very huge and people are not relizing were we are today is because of what happend that day*

----------


## zabster151

> Well ive looked at both sets of evidence and i can honestly say that i agree with BgM, zab i think you need help bro......


*how can you honestly say i need help when there is plane as day proof that this building was demoed, it is IMPOSSABLE for a building to fall at free fall speed*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Zabster.....Have you considered trying to work for a company which believes what you do? Have you looked into it? We do need people like you to investigate. With your passion perhaps this might be something you could do and make money at the same time. Somebody is doing it, so why not you?

----------


## zabster151

i really thought this site was smarter then this.

the truth will come out soon enough with wiki leaks.
remember steroids are bad for ya. and cigarettes do not cause cancer .

----------


## terraj

> *its very huge and people are not relizing were we are today is because of what happend that day*


People in this forum are older enough to have already made up their minds, you are wasting your time posting.... will not change that fact. 

If you note the site name, it's "Steroid .com"....

I personally, as an outsider, think that more Americans should be questioning their goverment, but you are just been irksome with these posts.

----------


## Noles12

> i really thought this site was smarter then this.
> 
> the truth will come out soon enough with wiki leaks.
> remember steroids are bad for ya. and cigarettes do not cause cancer .


See no matter what you say, from the way you respond it ruins your own credibility. You respond in a way to bully. As a said you are entitled to your opinion. But to say we are stupid because we dont agree with you is pointless. Is calling everyone here stupid proving your point. If people dont follow you then they simply dont follow you. You can speak about all you want but you personally will not change my views. 

I believe you are wrong and that is my opinion. I dont call you stupid for it.

I dont mind intelligent conversation but sometimes people have to agree to disagree. I have never understood why some religions feel they need to come to your door to tell you your ideas are wrong and they are right. That is not persuading and this is exactly what you are doing here. You want to force people into believing something. 

Its just like what i encountered earlier today on a college campus. A prolife group chose to setup a large display with pictures of aborted baby heads and limbs. Thes pictures were around 10 feet tall and all over with people yelling out to you as yo walked by. I personally do not believe in abortion unless it is due to extreme circumstances (rape, death to the mother, etc) but the way they went about this made me mad. I spoke with an individual involved and he said people need to see what they are doing. I asked him if he considers himself a bully and he says no. I asked him if he feels that he yells louder than the pro choice groups, that people will follow him, and he responded i think so. I told him that is why it upsets me. Rather than going about it in intelligent conversation they choose to yell and bully people by posting up disturbing images, which i informed him represented late-term abortions, which are illegal in this state without doctor prescription due to extreme circumstances. I told him that he is using this to bully people with false representation. Thats when he decided to start yelling how i am wrong and that people deserve to see this. 

I chose to leave because he failed to realize others will have opinions and "yelling louder" than the other doesnt support your ideas

----------


## Noles12

> *how can you honestly say i need help when there is plane as day proof that this building was demoed, it is IMPOSSABLE for a building to fall at free fall speed*


Explain to me why a building can not fall at free fall speed?
According to Newtons first Law of Motion:

Every body remains in a state of rest or uniform motion (constant velocity) unless it is acted upon by an external unbalanced force. This means that in the absence of a non-zero net force, the center of mass of a body either remains at rest, or moves at a constant speed in a straight line

Therefore if the structure was weak (due to structural damage to the supports due to fire) and failed, unless a part remained intact, a building would accelerate to the earth at 9.8 m/s^2 due to the force of gravity. That would be free fall. No other force would act upon it unless the supports remained intact.

----------


## Ernst

Zab, you do know everyone thinks you're crazy, right? Take off the tinfoil hat, buddy. Sit down and have some of the kool-aid.

----------


## drdeath613

theres many lies covered up like no black box was recovered even tho there are many reports of people seeing them load the black boxs into a truck under heavy guard 

for none of them to make it is a 1 in 10000000000000 chance as far as it being a controlled blast maybe who really knows cause if it was are own people there dead to cover it up leaving no lose ends

also big brother is watching you wont catch me voting i dont wanna end up on any list

----------


## zabster151

they can watch me all they want fcuk em. you people deserve whatever this government gives you.its going to get bad in America and i cant wait.

i will not be posting on these fourms anymore. good luck your all screwed

----------


## Ernst

> they can watch me all they want fcuk em. you people deserve whatever this government gives you.*its going to get bad in America and* i cant wait.
> 
> i will not be posting on these fourms anymore. good luck *your all screwed*


Got that part right.  :Frown:

----------


## Matt

> they can watch me all they want fcuk em. you people deserve whatever this government gives you.its going to get bad in America and i cant wait.
> 
> i will not be posting on these fourms anymore. good luck your all screwed


Wow, you do know this is a bbing board??? Were all screwed because we dont agree with you???

Very sad indeed, i hope you find what your looking for else where....

----------


## MACHINE5150

Zabster.. the bottom line is that The main towers did not tip over cause the fire was at the top.. the steel beams got over heated and the weight from the top 10-20 stories collapsed on the floor of the 80th or whatever floor and started a chain reaction of floors falling on eachother.. there is a building in malaysia where this happened to it.. it was 20 something stories high and all of the floors collapsed on themselves:

Below is a picture of an appartment building with similar outcome:

If it was a controlled demo then they would've had to strip away the drywall to get to the steal beams and there would have been wire laying around everywhere.. people working there would have noticed this.. it takes months to demo a building.. are you suggesting someone ran in there while it was on fire and planted a bunch of C4 then did this?? and if they did where are the explosions?? why is it in the video YOU PROVIDED you could here the explosions but you can not hear any explosions in the video of WTC7?? did the government invent some kind of silent explosion technology?? you must admit that your theory has holes in it.. post more stufdf about america being corrupt from the top down.. that agree with, but this type of stuff just takes away from your credibility.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## SlimmerMe

Zabster......it is hard being outnumbered! I know this! LOL!

Please do not run away. Please do not take what is said to you personally. The members are not disagreeing with you as a person but with the ideas. And I bet you have some members who agree with you yet they have not seen this thread nor want to comment.

Right now I bet you are feeling like a voice lost in the forrest. Keep studying and I honestly think that looking into a job along this idea would be a great way to proceed. Trying to convince people here is a waste of your energy. You have put it out there and if someone wants to listen to your theories then great. How do you think I feel when I try to tell the guys how to treat women? Most of the time I am shot down with all kinds of crude remarks. But if one guy can learn from my side of the story, then I feel I might have reached someone who is struggling in their relationship. Same thing with the noobies who come here to hear what they want to hear. They try to shoot the messengers who tell them that 19 is just too darn early for AAS.

So bottom line: keep your doors open. We will keep the door open for you to come back.

Just know that so far up until now, you are not preaching to the choir which can get lonely and exhausting. Keep your energy to workout and take care of your loved ones. Not worth draining yourself trying to convince anyone. I know your intentions are sincere. I hear you. I know all you want to do is to wake people up. But sometimes going too far then backfires on your own well being.....

Go outside and have some fun and come back later...the door has been left open.

----------


## Matt

^^^^ The thing is i do like reading and watching his theories, there very interesting...

I just dont believe them, but thats just me and i will always make a point of reading his posts...

----------


## zabster151

> Zabster.. the bottom line is that The main towers did not tip over cause the fire was at the top.. the steel beams got over heated and the weight from the top 10-20 stories collapsed on the floor of the 80th or whatever floor and started a chain reaction of floors falling on eachother.. there is a building in malaysia where this happened to it.. it was 20 something stories high and all of the floors collapsed on themselves:
> 
> Below is a picture of an appartment building with similar outcome:
> 
> If it was a controlled demo then they would've had to strip away the drywall to get to the steal beams and there would have been wire laying around everywhere.. people working there would have noticed this.. it takes months to demo a building.. are you suggesting someone ran in there while it was on fire and planted a bunch of C4 then did this?? and if they did where are the explosions?? why is it in the video YOU PROVIDED you could here the explosions but you can not hear any explosions in the video of WTC7?? did the government invent some kind of silent explosion technology?? you must admit that your theory has holes in it.. post more stufdf about america being corrupt from the top down.. that agree with, but this type of stuff just takes away from your credibility.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


if building 7 fell like you say, it would look like the pic above fallen over all shity like. but it was demoed so it fell completely straight into its own footprint into dust and small rock. witch can only be done through demo
and you still have not explained why there was billions and billions of NANO THERMITE witch is only made by guess who the US government. enplane thermite you can even get samples of the dust and check it out yourself

----------


## zabster151



----------


## BgMc31

When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."
— Socrates

What does the Ron Paul video have to do with 9/11 conspiracies theories? Are you trying to point out that the mainstream media will do anything to get their point across? It's already known that Faux News has been known to skew stories in their favor. But their is a huge difference between Ron Pauls acceptance of a straw poll win and implicating the government in the death of millions of its owns citizens.

----------


## zabster151

> When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."
> — Socrates
> 
> What does the Ron Paul video have to do with 9/11 conspiracies theories? Are you trying to point out that the mainstream media will do anything to get their point across? It's already known that Faux News has been known to skew stories in their favor. But their is a huge difference between Ron Pauls acceptance of a straw poll win and implicating the government in the death of millions of its owns citizens.



your know nothing

----------


## zabster151

> When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."
> — Socrates
> 
> What does the Ron Paul video have to do with 9/11 conspiracies theories? Are you trying to point out that the mainstream media will do anything to get their point across? It's already known that Faux News has been known to skew stories in their favor. But their is a huge difference between Ron Pauls acceptance of a straw poll win and implicating the government in the death of millions of its owns citizens.



i could care less to slander you, this is not even about you,or me its about physics and its obevious you cant understand it..EXPLANE NANO THERMITE why billions and billions of this compound was found. a compound only made by are US government enplane that smart guy.

----------


## zabster151

ENPLANE THERMITE everyone since your all so smart 

a compound that has no possible reason for begin there

----------


## zabster151



----------


## zabster151

> Explain to me why a building can not fall at free fall speed?
> According to Newtons first Law of Motion:
> 
> Every body remains in a state of rest or uniform motion (constant velocity) unless it is acted upon by an external unbalanced force. This means that in the absence of a non-zero net force, the center of mass of a body either remains at rest, or moves at a constant speed in a straight line
> 
> Therefore if the structure was weak (due to structural damage to the supports due to fire) and failed, unless a part remained intact, a building would accelerate to the earth at 9.8 m/s^2 due to the force of gravity. That would be free fall. No other force would act upon it unless the supports remained intact.



smart guy enplane nano thermite

----------


## zabster151

common someone ex plane why there was nano thermite found

----------


## SlimmerMe

What is nano thermite?

----------


## zabster151

remember thermite is used in demolition, but nano thermite is incredibly hard to make 

So what exactly is nanotechnology? One of the problems facing nanotechnology is the confusion about its definition. Most definitions revolve around the study and control of phenomena and materials at length scales below 100 nm and quite often they make a comparison with a human hair, which is about 80,000 nm wide. Some definitions include a reference to molecular systems and devices and nanotechnology 'purists' argue that any definition of nanotechnology needs to include a reference to "functional systems". The inaugural issue of Nature Nanotechnology asked 13 researchers from different areas what nanotechnology means to them and the responses, from enthusiastic to sceptical, reflect a variety of perspectives. 


here is the wiki leaks info on it but the videos i have posted talk more on the exact typ of thermite used 


Nano-thermite, also called "super-thermite",[1] is the common name for a subset of metastable intermolecular composites (MICs) characterized by a highly exothermic reaction after ignition. Nano-thermites contain an oxidizer and a reducing agent, which are intimately mixed on the nanometer scale. MICs, including nano-thermitic materials, are a type of reactive materials investigated for military use, as well as in applications in propellants, explosives, and pyrotechnics.

What separates MICs from traditional thermites is that the oxidizer and a reducing agent, normally iron oxide and aluminium are not a fine powder, but rather nanoparticles. This dramatically increases the reactivity relative to micrometre-sized powder thermite. As the mass transport mechanisms that slow down the burning rates of traditional thermites are not so important at these scales, the reactions become kinetically controlled and much faster.

Historically, pyrotechnic or explosive applications for traditional thermites have been limited due to their relatively slow energy release rates. But because nanothermites are created from reactant particles with proximities approaching the atomic scale, energy release rates are far improved.[2]

MICs or Super-thermites are generally developed for military use, propellants, explosives, and pyrotechnics. Because of their highly increased reaction rate, nanosized thermitic materials are being researched by the U.S. military with the aim of developing new types of bombs that are several times more powerful than conventional explosives.[3] Nanoenergetic materials can store higher amounts of energy than conventional energetic materials and can be used in ********** ways to tailor the release of this energy. Thermobaric weapons are considered to be a promising application of nanoenergetic materials. Research into military applications of nano-sized materials began in the early 1990s.[4]

----------


## Ernst

I'm curious about something. Let's pretend that we totally buy what you say. What would you have us do about it? 

Flood bodybuilding boards with this stuff? Assassinate politicians? Vote for an Independent candidate? Refuse to pay taxes?

----------


## SlimmerMe

thanks Zabster ......and I would be curious as well as to what would you do to correct all of this? What is the solution?

----------


## zabster151

I want everyone to know the truth, yes we do need to step up to the banking cartel in every country prosocute them to the fullest, yes we need to prosocute the whole bush administartion everyone who lied in nist anyone who profited from this and lots more people as the reinvestigation goes through the court system wikileaks has helpd allot with gathering major information convicting people of what happend that day and for the last 60 years showing the lies, 

there has been 109,000+ civilian killed since 2006 in the iraq,iran pakistan war 
we need to pull all of are troops from any country we are occupying illegally and lots more
ok so this is what i am getting at with the Nano thermite not regular thermite 

Nano Thermite is like the bullet being found at the crime scene, meaning you know how bullets can be linked to the gun due to the riffling or even by serial # now a days, Nano Thermite is only produced by the US military. so if you find Nano Thermite at a crime scene like they did in WT7 and the twin towers, that only means one person could have put it there the only people on the planet who have it the US militery.
so the military is the gun and Nano thermite is the bullet.

----------


## SlimmerMe

keep telliing....what is the lots more.....I am serious.....and curious....thanks!

----------


## JJ78

No doubt in my mind it was a controlled demo

As were the twin towers.
Jet fuel aint gonna melt steel. Cannot happen. And look at how those buildings fell. just like a controlled demo.

I got your back Zab. We see things in the same light. Dont worry brother most sheep dont want to know. It would make their life too difficult and they would need some more of those legal drugs just to cope with reality.

Ignorance is bliss.

----------


## JJ78

They also found some of the terroists passports? Bullshit out of all of that mess they found some of their passports. Come on people.

----------


## zabster151

yea i know there were no dead bodies and no black boxes, but there were pass ports to every terrorist what a joke

right on jj78

----------


## Noles12

I want to continue in this debate but as i said earlier it isnt worth it when one side tries to bully their point across to prove it. You will not get very far with your attitude towards others when they do not agree with your opinion. And as someone else said, do you think that changing the opinions of a few members here will cause this idea to become accepted nationally? Until you realize that forcing people to believe you here will not change the world, and that an intelligent non-ranting and bashing conversation will get you much farther, then you will never accomplish anything.

I still have not been convinced by your theory but that is fine because im not trying to persuade you. I could care less if i changed your thoughts. If you want to have intelligent conversation then you need to rethink your way of going about it. From that alone im done with this thread

----------


## Ernst

We can certainly agree that the government, then and now, is full of despicable crooked bastards selling us out. Unfortunately not nearly enough people bother to even question authority, and far fewer would consider challenging it even in a peaceful and/or legal way. Don't know what else to say about that.

----------


## zabster151

> I want to continue in this debate but as i said earlier it isnt worth it when one side tries to bully their point across to prove it. You will not get very far with your attitude towards others when they do not agree with your opinion. And as someone else said, do you think that changing the opinions of a few members here will cause this idea to become accepted nationally? Until you realize that forcing people to believe you here will not change the world, and that an intelligent non-ranting and bashing conversation will get you much farther, then you will never accomplish anything.
> 
> I still have not been convinced by your theory but that is fine because im not trying to persuade you. I could care less if i changed your thoughts. If you want to have intelligent conversation then you need to rethink your way of going about it. From that alone im done with this thread



im stiking to the topic, your attacking me now, i am putting solid information on about nano thermite and you run from it, because you cannot explane whya militaey exsplosive compund was there.

----------


## Noles12

> im stiking to the topic, your attacking me now, i am putting solid information on about nano thermite and you run from it, because you cannot explane whya militaey exsplosive compund was there.


I didnt attack you nor did i run from anything. I chose to take myself out of this debate because it is more bashing each others ideas rather than conversation.

The components of thermite mean nothing to me either. It is composed of many materials found in common parts of buildings. Therefore finding these together cause these conspiracy to say it was a connection. Here is a video explaining it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWpC_...embedded#at=33

----------


## BgMc31

Noles12...bow out gracefully brotha. He won't relent (nor should he). He's not open to any other ideas except his own. And resorting to name calling and attacking people is his idea of getting people to see his point of view. I admire his dogmatic determination, but this isn't a debate. A debate is being able to present both sides without fear of attack. So let him to his conspiracy theory. There is no changing his mind.

----------


## zabster151

> I didnt attack you nor did i run from anything. I chose to take myself out of this debate because it is more bashing each others ideas rather than conversation.
> 
> The components of thermite mean nothing to me either. It is composed of many materials found in common parts of buildings. Therefore finding these together cause these conspiracy to say it was a connection. Here is a video explaining it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWpC_...embedded#at=33


nice try but still active thermite chips are not used for building materials. lol thats like building a building to blow up lol

----------


## Noles12

The so called chips were found with the materials that make up thermite. All of the compounds that make thermite were found within parts of the structure as described in the video above. Therefore when pieces of debris were found covered in these compounds the ideas of explosive thermite being placed there came about. The substances that make up thermite can be found in that video with an explanation of why they would be present

----------


## chi

Zabster i am with you a 100% about Ron Paul but just a little advice and I dont want you to think I am being a grammar Nazi but it doesn't help proving your point with so many misspelled words lol. Might want to get google chrome or another search engine with spell check.

----------


## zabster151

> The so called chips were found with the materials that make up thermite. All of the compounds that make thermite were found within parts of the structure as described in the video above. Therefore when pieces of debris were found covered in these compounds the ideas of explosive thermite being placed there came about. The substances that make up thermite can be found in that video with an explanation of why they would be present



no we are talking about un activated *NANO* thermite. not just the compounds that can make thermite they are two different things, a buliding would not crumble and fourm NANAO thermite especially un activated nano thermite.

----------


## Noles12

> no we are talking about un activated *NANO* thermite. not just the compounds that can make thermite they are two different things, *a buliding would not crumble and fourm NANAO thermite especially un activated nano thermite*.


I cant understand what you were saying here. And i dont believe that nano thermite caused the building to crumble so that statement is irrelevant

----------


## zabster151

ok here it is . you are right about how some of the same chemicals are in the mixture of building materials. but that is completly different then un-activated NANO Thermite this is material that takes very high technology to make. now we also have the fact that all the scientist that have tested the dust from all buildings have found un activated nano thermite witch proves it was demo there is no way around it un activated Nano Thermite is solid proof

----------


## zabster151

> Zabster i am with you a 100% about Ron Paul but just a little advice and I dont want you to think I am being a grammar Nazi but it doesn't help proving your point with so many misspelled words lol. Might want to get google chrome or another search engine with spell check.


thanx man, lol im usually doing so many other things so i type fast. lol ill work on it

----------


## Public Enemy

Seriously, after Operation Northwoods going public and after the lies about WMDs in Iraq (One which killed thousands of Americans, and Iraqis), why is it so shocking to think of the U.S. government having played a part? Not saying they did, but to say something like "The government wouldn't do this! Don't even question them!" is bullshit. They have done much worse to other unfortunate people.

----------


## Noles12

> Seriously, after Operation Northwoods going public and after the lies about WMDs in Iraq (One which killed thousands of Americans, and Iraqis), why is it so shocking to think of the U.S. government having played a part? Not saying they did, but to say something like "The government wouldn't do this! Don't even question them!" is bullshit. They have done much worse to other unfortunate people.


I agree the government isnt always truthful and i feel many bad decisions have been made within it. I will agree throughout history there have been many questionable acts by our government. But i do not believe they were responsible for these attacks.

----------


## chi

look i question a lot our gov't does without a doubt and to me it looks like a controlled demo, regardless of that saying mistakes have been made is truly making light of the situation. There is no doubt that our government had intell on terrorists and did nothing! This alone is enough to say the government had a big hand in 9-11.

sorry guys had to throw a twist in it and pull that card  :Smilie:

----------


## zabster151

i wonder how broke are country will get before we withdraw from this fake war. it seems like they will have everyone on welfare first,while the destroy the privet sector jobs with tax hikes and lots of other expensive red tape. maybe the US can file for bankruptcy, and give are selves a new name like. Ununited chinamex, not to catchy but respectful to are owners you know china and mexico.lol

----------


## zabster151

http://www.ae911truth.org/en/news-se...io-debate.html

----------


## Noles12

> http://www.ae911truth.org/en/news-se...io-debate.html


That will be an interesting debate

----------


## lovbyts

zabster, where did you study physics? Where did you get your degree? You are claiming it's all proof but the people who are making these claims are no more qualified than the average high school student or typical conspiracy theorist. It's easy to get caught up in the (quote) facts if you dont know or understand the real science behind it. Please dont say you do unless you have a degree to back it. It's easy to want to believe there is more to it and I myself have gotten close to believing it until I spoke with some VERY educated friends who do have real master degrees in engineering and have shown me and explained how this is perfectly normal.

The conspiracy theorist sites out there like to make claims such as a steel building has never burned like this and show pictures of a couple old burned out buildings with the steel framework still standing but it's simply not true. It is common for them to burn/melt just like they did in 911. You just have to look past the BS and search for facts, dont simply believe what they tell you.

It's good to be passionate about things but dont get carried away where you are closed minded and you become one of the cooks and make yourself an outcast. Like said, this is a BB site with many forums. No need to take one subject you dont agree on and throw everything else away.

----------


## Phosphor

While I agree with zab on some points from other threads, I cannot get past the obtuse, in-your-face style. After reading them, I imagine him looking and acting like the stapler guy in office space, mumbling about the conspiracies of 9/11. j/k

----------


## zabster151

> zabster, where did you study physics? *does it matter physics are physics*  Where did you get your degree? You are claiming it's all proof but the people who are making these claims are no more qualified than the average high school student* are you retarded or something http://www.ae911truth.org/** is full of the best architects and engineers they are very qualified* or typical conspiracy theorist.* we want the truth*  It's easy to get caught up in the (quote) facts if you dont know or understand the real science behind it. Please dont say you do unless you have a degree to back it. It's easy to want to believe there is more to it and I myself have gotten close to believing it until I spoke with some VERY educated friends who do have real master degrees in engineering and have shown me and explained how this is perfectly normal.
> 
> The conspiracy theorist sites out there like to make claims such as a steel building has never burned like this and show pictures of a couple old burned out buildings with the steel framework still standing but it's simply not true. It is common for them to burn/melt just like they did in 911. You just have to look past the BS and search for facts, dont simply believe what they tell you.*find me proof stupid ass no steal structure has ever fell like that* 
> 
> It's good to be passionate about things but dont get carried away where you are closed minded and you become one of the cooks and make yourself an outcast. Like said, this is a BB site with many forums. No need to take one subject you dont agree on and throw everything else away.




you and i will tell you all how ****ing dumb you are because you are trying to say im crazy. at the same time you cant understand physics at all
if you want to see the physics check out what bjj posted and EVERYTHING I HAVE POSTED

----------


## zabster151

hey watch this video IF YOU CAN . you keep saying building seven was hit by falling Darbee from the twin towers, it was no ware close to building 7, 




how do you people not understand FREE FALL SPEED its called zero resistance. 

AND NOBODY HAS EXPLAINED NANO THERMITE, SO STOP ASKING FOR MY DEGREE AND DUMB SHIT SAYING HOW CRAZY I AM , TO TRY AND STRAY AWAY FROM THE FACTS AT HAND. NANO THERMITE SHOULD NOT BE THERE IT WAS INVENTED BY ARE GOVERNMENT.. AND A STEAL STRUCTURE BUILDING HAS NEVER EVER FELL LIKE THAT IN HISTORY FIND ME PROO F BEFORE YOU TELL ME HOW WRONG I AM.

----------


## zabster151

UC Boulder Debate: WTC Destruction - 9/11 
Thursday, 03 March 2011 20:19

Natural Collapse or Controlled Demolition?

5:00 pm Sunday, March 6, 2011
University of Colorado - Boulder
University Memorial Center, Room 235
1669 Euclid Ave.
Boulder, CO

BOULDER—The intense and controversial debate is set between the proponents of the “natural collapse” theory and the “controlled demolition” theory. Internationally acclaimed 9/11 speaker and architect Richard Gage, AIA, will present the evidence of the explosive destruction of the three World Trade Center skyscrapers on 9/11. The event will be held in Boulder at the University of Colorado on Sunday, March 6 at 5:00 p.m. Gage will be representing more than 1,400 architects and engineers who question the official story of the collapse of these buildings on 9/11/2001 and are calling for a new independent investigation into the catastrophic events. Chris Mohr, an independent journalist and advocate of the “natural collapse” theory, will present evidence supporting the official account of collapse by fire.

here is the debate: http://noliesradio.org/archives/Gage...1-0306_web.mp3

----------


## zabster151

no body still has proven me wrong about nano thermite that was found in all buildings, you all still have not explained free fall speed, you all have not proven why NIST has been caught lying on the 9/11 reports, building 7 was not even hit by a plane or Debra. it fell at free fall speed into its own footprint you are all wrong and cant see physics at all. remember NANO THERMITE HAS PROVED YOU ALL WRONG.

----------


## BgMc31

Nobody cares to debate you anymore Zab. Just go away. No matter what information anyone comes up with you won't accept it, you only resort to name calling and childish insults. Just let it go. Some of the nonsense you've posted (like the government planting the underwear bomber and nyc bomber), causes you to lose a ton of credibility (what little you already had). Again, just let it go or head over to some conspiracy theory websites where I'm sure your theories will be better received.

----------


## zabster151

> Nobody cares to debate you anymore Zab. Just go away. No matter what information anyone comes up with you won't accept it, you only resort to name calling and childish insults. Just let it go. Some of the nonsense you've posted (like the government planting the underwear bomber and nyc bomber), causes you to lose a ton of credibility (what little you already had). Again, just let it go or head over to some conspiracy theory websites where I'm sure your theories will be better received.


you are such a joke. you contently say im name calling yea i have but who cares. stop being such a baby. also you still have not proven what i said is wrong at all. and the way you talk its easy to see you are anti constitution. .you constantly dodge NANO thermite and free fall speed its real and its there. you just have no explanation because your not very smart thats why you cant understand physics. its simple its not a debat when yours side is ignorant to reason real physics.

----------


## BgMc31

You have no formal education in physics, and the fact that you cannot spell or cannot construct a simple sentence correctly, begs the question...who is actually, remotely, intelligent?

Unlike you, I will not attempt to respond to Nano thermite because I have no formal training on the subject. You have zero formal training so you are just regurgitating nonsensical information from websites that have been refuted and rebuffed with actual scientific explanation over and over again. The fact that you won't believe those refutiations doesn't mean that they are less credible. 

But you are right, this isn't a debate. Its your mindless diatribes. Allow me to ask you a question, if I'm the joke, how come everyone is laughing AT YOU?

----------


## zabster151

> You have no formal education in physics, and the fact that you cannot spell or cannot construct a simple sentence correctly, begs the question...who is actually, remotely, intelligent?
> 
> Unlike you, I will not attempt to respond to Nano thermite because I have no formal training on the subject. You have zero formal training so you are just regurgitating nonsensical information from websites that have been refuted and rebuffed with actual scientific explanation over and over again. The fact that you won't believe those refutiations doesn't mean that they are less credible. 
> 
> But you are right, this isn't a debate. Its your mindless diatribes. Allow me to ask you a question, if I'm the joke, how come everyone is laughing AT YOU?


like i said a joke is all you are. my spelling is off who cares. i type in the middle of doing other things. anyway your and idiot who thinks that i have to be a physics major just to understand physics. and yes i have studied physics at a very good college. also like i said earlier Nano thermite show that you and everyone else are wrong. all you have to know is that nano thermite is made by us government. and should not be there. you don't need to be a scientist to see that

and you keep going back and forth with me because it pisses you off that i am right. and you cant enplane why a man made explosive material was there. you have no explanation because your not a smart person sorry for you.

----------

